# Brief an Alle Angler und deren Interessen Vertreter.



## Boedchen (5. November 2012)

Brief an Alle Angler und deren Interessen Vertreter.

  Liebe Mitangler und Sport freunde.
  Ich habe lange überlegt ob ich diese Zeilen öffentlich schreibe, anscheinend ist es aber wohl mal Zeit hierfür.
  An die Angelkollegen:
  Liebe Kollegen, wir haben EIN Hobby, ein in meinen Augen sehr schönes und der Natur sehr zuträgliches. Der Geist des Fischens selber hat sich zu meinem Erschrecken sehr gewandelt.
  Ob es nun durch das anonyme da sein des www kommt kann ich so nur Vermuten, doch Fakt ist das WIR uns gegenseitig im Moment Schaden. Jeder dem Anderen da die öffentliche Zerreißung des Angelkollegen zum Sport erklärt worden ist. Seien es die Foto Veröffentlichungen oder die Diskussion ob jemand seinen Fang der Nahrungskette zuführt oder nicht. Nie zuvor haben wir uns gegenseitig so geschadet wie im Moment, nie haben wir uns selbst so zur Zielscheibe gemacht. Meine Bitte ist eine ganz schlichte. Hört auf damit.
  Seht den Nebenmann als Gleichgesinnten, als Sportskollegen und nicht als Gegenstück eigener Meinungen. Was wollen wir denn zusammen? So weit ich mich noch entsinne geht es um eines, das Angeln und die Liebe zur Natur. Also mein Aufruf: Zurück zu den Wurzeln und eine Gemeinsame FRIEDLICHE Zukunft und den Nebenmann JEDERZEIT aufrecht in die Augen sehen können.

  An die Verbände:
  Liebe Verbandsmitglieder und Vertreter der Angelgemeinschaft,
  Was Ihr gerade veranstaltet mit Euren Fusionsdiskussionen, dem heraustragen von Gesprächen, ist schlicht weg eine Katastrophe für den Gesamten Angelsport.
  Ihr Vertretet unter anderem auch MICH. Ich möchte nicht hören der hat dieses, der hat jenes und bla bla bla … es interessiert mich NICHT. Wegen meiner setzt euch in einen Raum, diskutiert, lost oder knobelt es aus oder was auch immer ABER: Ihr seit dazu da MICH zu Vertreten, in der Öffentlichkeit wie auch in dem Wald der Gesetze und Politik und NICHT um euch zu gebären wie ein Haufen dem der Linke Nachbar dem Rechten die Wurst vom Brote nimmt. Habt doch mal die Sprichwörtlichen Eier in der Hose und zeigt das IHR UNS Vertretet und NICHT das Ihr euch nur um Euer selbst willen streitet. ES REICHT denn 
  Das schlimmste passiert gerade, IHR schadet MEINEM Hobby und während IHR Euch streitet freuen sich andere das sie Platz haben für Pläne die MEINEM Hobby schaden.
  Ich rufe Euch auf, setzt euch zusammen, klärt das was MICH NICHT aber wirklich GARNICHT Interessier wer was wo wie und wie viel und kommt Euren Pflichten nach sonst habt ihr bald nicht mehr viel was Ihr vertreten könntet.

  An Alle Forenbetreiber:
  Bitte achtet auch Ihr darauf das wir uns nicht schaden, denn ein Schaden am Hobby wird früher oder später auch ein Schaden an den Foren.

  So, da ich NUR ein ganz normaler Mensch bin mit Fehlern ,Macken und Ecken wie Kannten 
  Dürft ihr nun denken was Ihr wollt, doch jeder der Mich trifft ist gerne eingeladen mit mir SEINEM Hobby nachzukommen, mit Handschlag einem Gepflegtem Moin Moin und Hoffentlich EINEM Hobby.
  Nun werden sich viele fragen: Wer ist denn das? 
  Meine Lieblingsantwort: Ich bin der der neben die sitzt, der der sich über deinen Fisch freut und der der weis das ein Moin Moin von Herzen noch viel wert ist.

  Boedchen


----------



## cafabu (5. November 2012)

*AW: Brief an Alle Angler und deren Interessen Vertreter.*

Moin, moin, Kollege
|good:


----------



## Angler9999 (5. November 2012)

*AW: Brief an Alle Angler und deren Interessen Vertreter.*

"Voll Zustimm´  "


----------



## Ködervorkoster (5. November 2012)

*AW: Brief an Alle Angler und deren Interessen Vertreter.*

:g  #6


----------



## Norbi (5. November 2012)

*AW: Brief an Alle Angler und deren Interessen Vertreter.*

:m:m:m:m:m:m:m:m


----------



## gebo-hsk (5. November 2012)

*AW: Brief an Alle Angler und deren Interessen Vertreter.*

Ein großes Moin Moin #6


----------



## ohneLizenz (5. November 2012)

*AW: Brief an Alle Angler und deren Interessen Vertreter.*

moin moin,

was soll das nun sagen?
wenn eingetragene vereine und verbaende sich zoffen wenn diese fusionieren oder auch nicht, geht mir das am a**** vorbei

ich war jetzt ein woche hier toll angeln schoen war es und das geschrei hoere ich nur hier im forum , nur in diesem forum wohlgemerkt

draussen am wasser treffe ich angler hier im forum schreier

jetzt muss schluss sein mit dem geschrei

ob der ADAC gut oder schlecht ist geht mir beim autofahren am a**-* vorbei
wenn der fahradclub deutschland mit dem allgemeinen deutschen fahrradclub zusammengehen will und sich dann ueber helmpflicht und fahradfuehrerschein zoffen, geht das mir beim fahrradfahren am a*** vorbei

und so ist es beim angeln auch

achso ja ..komme aus dem osten, durfte weil vater nicht konform war nichts vernueftiges lernen und auch sonst nichts ... jetzt gehe ich angeln in bremen in meckpomm in bayern und wo ich bin und will !!!

also schrei nicht und gehe angeln
oder besser: schrei hier am pc und geh nicht ans wasser
da sind naemlich angler die sich am hobby freuen und ruhe bei hobby haben wollen

angelgruesse von udo der angelt


----------



## Heilbutt (5. November 2012)

*AW: Brief an Alle Angler und deren Interessen Vertreter.*

Hallo Boedchen,
ich verstehe dein Anliegen gut, und auch ich würde mir deutlich mehr "Homogenität" bei uns Angler wünschen.

Aber genau da geht´s für mich schon los, denn für wessen Verständnis sollten wir uns denn einig sein?!?!#c

Genau da liegt für mich das Problem der Realisierbarkeit eines solchen Wunsches.

Ich z.B. habe z.T. ein massives Problem damit was andere Menschen, die sich genau wie ich als Angler bezeichnen, so tun bzw. nicht tun. Und die haben evtl. ein Problem mit meinen Ansichten!?!?!?!

Wer hat denn da nun Recht???
Der der nach geltendem Recht handelt???

Es wir doch sogar geltendes Recht der FiG der jeweiligen Bundesländer von vielen von uns nicht beachtet bzw. nicht respektiert, und in Frage gestellt!?!
Zurecht???#c 

Aus genau diesem Grund habe ich mir abgewöhnt zu glauben oder zu hoffen das "wir Angler", egal ob privat oder in Verbänden organisiert, jemals mit "Einer Stimme sprechen" werden.

Ich sehe es aber auch wieder pragmatisch.
Auch "die Autofahrer" haben nur einen ganz kleinen gemeinsamen Nenner, nämlich das sie ein Auto fahren, aber darüber wie schnell, wie viel, wie oft, welches und warum wird sicher auch nie Einigkeit erzielt werden...

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Wiederanfänger (5. November 2012)

*AW: Brief an Alle Angler und deren Interessen Vertreter.*

Hallo Bodo,

der Brief stimmt schon nachdenklich.

So wie am Freitag ist es leider nicht immer mit uns Anglern.
(Brandungsangler sind halt noch etwas anders, oder? )

Es gibt zu viele unterschiedliche Angelarten.

Un das Motto " leben und leben lassen" beherschen wir in Deutschland leider nicht.

In einer idealen Welt, würde es eine Anglerschaft geben die zusammen hält.

In der normalen Welt sind sich zu viele Gruppen spinnefeind.

Aber als erneuter Anlass zum Nachdenken nehme ich solche Aufrufe wie deinen gerne an.

Die " Bitte " an die Verbände kann ich nur voll und ganz unterstützen.

Es gibt in unserem Lande zu viele Entscheidungsträger, die gar nicht wissen, was ihr Job ist.

Aber die kann man ja auch mal höflich und mit immensen Druck an Ihre Aufgabe erinnern.
Da bin ich immer dabei und mache das auch schon seit längerer Zeit so.

Hat aber leider dazu geführt, dass diese Entscheider immer schnell weg sind, wenn man um die Ecke kommt und ein Gespräch sucht.

Danke für den Brief.

War mal wieder fällig, das zu schreiben, was du hier geschrieben hast.

Gruß aus OWL.

Wiederanfänger


----------

